# الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج safe للمهندس عماد درويش



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


"أعوذ بالله أن أكون جسرا تعبرون به إلى الجنة ويُرمى به في النار"


أنقل إليكم في مشاركتي هذه 


"كتاب الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج SAFE .. للمهندس عماد درويش والمهندسة ليلى اللحام والمهندس باسم بردان "


هذه صور من داخل الكتاب :





























سأحاول رفعه بحجم أقل وعلى غير موقع الفورشيرد .. لكن حاليا أرجو أن تتقبلوه مني .. على هذا الرابط:



مع الرجاء من كل من يستفيد من هذه المشاركة أن يدعو لي بتمام الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله 



علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> 
> روابط اخرى من رفعى
> 
> ...



حياكم الله جميعا 

------------------------------------------------
غسان - سوريا الجريحة​


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير بس اللنك ما شغال


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 نوفمبر 2012)

save target as


----------



## m_sweedy (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر على مشاركتنا لهذا الكتب 

سمعت كثيرا عن م/عماد درويش وكتبه المميزه والان سأقرأ واحد منها


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ibrahim mohamed a قال:


> جزاك الله خير بس اللنك ما شغال




أخي اللنك شغال أكيد إن شاء الله .. المفروض تنتقل لصفحة تحميل بيظهر فيها عداد زمني تنازلي .. وبيظهرلك بعدها رابط التحميل ..


----------



## Do It (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الهدية الاكثر من مميزة


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Do It قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الهدية الاكثر من مميزة




وإياك أخي .. أشكرك .. حياك الله


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم اللنك شغال وتم التحميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
بارك الله فيك 
تقبل مروري


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ibrahim mohamed a قال:


> اخى الكريم اللنك شغال وتم التحميل جزاك الله خيرا




الحمد لله أخي .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

boushy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> بارك الله فيك
> تقبل مروري




وإياك أخي كل خير 
ربي يحفظك 
أشكر مرورك العطر ...............


----------



## sayedabdo (21 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hassananas (21 نوفمبر 2012)

أخى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
بارك الله فيك 
وفي انتظار النسخه كامله


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (21 نوفمبر 2012)

تمام الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

hassananas قال:


> أخى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> بارك الله فيك
> وفي انتظار النسخه كامله



آمين يارب .. 

أخي لم أفهم قصدك أنك بانتظار النسخة كاملة .. هل يعني أن هذه النسخة ليست كاملة ؟؟ 

المفروض أن يكون الكتاب من 406 صفحات بالضبط .. 

أليست النسخة التي حملتها من هذه المشاركة فيها هذا العدد من الصفحات ..؟؟


----------



## freemanghassan (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ibrahim mohamed a قال:


> تمام الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله



آمين يا رب .. 

الله يسمع منك أخي 

أشكرك .. حياك الله


----------



## zine eddine (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خيرا 
:56:


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يرزقك الصحة التامة العافية في كل الامور و نتمنى لك الشفاء التام من كل الامراض و الاسقام وشكرا لك على الملف الرائع ارجو منك اذا سمح لك الوقت باعادة الرفع على الميديافاير او اعادة تجزئة الملف الى خمسة و او عشرة اجزاء وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## egoze (21 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل ممتاز و بارك الله فبك


----------



## archivil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... وهذه روابط لكتاب المهندس عماد درويش لشرح برنامج Etabs 

*http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_1.rar


http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_2.rar



http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_3.rar*


----------



## archivil (21 نوفمبر 2012)

وده كمان شرح ال Sap ارجو ان يفيدكم 

sap1.pdf

sap2.pdf

sap3.pdf


----------



## القافله (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ELKAISAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب الشفاء وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrcivil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## abu Habib (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر يا ملك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## freemanghassan (22 نوفمبر 2012)

abu Habib قال:


> الف الف شكر يا ملك
> جاري التحميل


ولك أخي أبو حبيب .. 



amrcivil قال:


> جزاك الله خير​



وإياك أخي حياك الله



ELKAISAR قال:


> يارب الشفاء وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك



آمين .. يا رب .. الله يسمع منك ويبارك فيك



القافله قال:


> بارك الله فيك​



وفيكم .. حياكم الله 



archivil قال:


> وده كمان شرح ال Sap ارجو ان يفيدكم
> 
> sap1.pdf
> 
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير .. 



archivil قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ... وهذه روابط لكتاب المهندس عماد درويش لشرح برنامج Etabs
> 
> *http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_1.rar
> 
> ...




جزاك الله كل خير ... 




egoze قال:


> عمل ممتاز و بارك الله فبك



وفيكم يا رب . 




علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وإياكم .. حياكم الله 




رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يرزقك الصحة التامة العافية في كل الامور و نتمنى لك الشفاء التام من كل الامراض و الاسقام وشكرا لك على الملف الرائع ارجو منك اذا سمح لك الوقت باعادة الرفع على الميديافاير او اعادة تجزئة الملف الى خمسة و او عشرة اجزاء وشكرا مرة اخرى



آمين يارب .. أشكرك على كلماتك العطرة .. سأحاول جاهدا إن شاء الله تلبية الطلب .. تكرم عيونك أخي .. 




zine eddine قال:


> جزاك الله الف خيرا
> :56:



وإياك بمثله وزيادة .. أخي حياك الله


----------



## El_Gabalawy (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civil.85 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لي ست اشهر وانا ابحث عن هذا الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا..

:77:


----------



## zine eddine (22 نوفمبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المظفر2 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## goldenboy7 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الهدية الاكثر من مميزة


----------



## freemanghassan (22 نوفمبر 2012)

zine eddine قال:


> جزاك الله الف خيرا
> :56:



وإياك أخي .. حياك الله .. 



mazzagangy قال:


> جزاك الله خير



وإياك أخي .. بارك الله فيك 




civil.85 قال:


> لي ست اشهر وانا ابحث عن هذا الكتاب جزاك الله خيرا..
> 
> :77:



الحمد لله .. أني وُفقت لتلبية طلبك أخي .. أهلا بك 



zine eddine قال:


> thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss



welcome



المظفر2 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



وإياك أخي ..بارك الله بك .




goldenboy7 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الهدية الاكثر من مميزة



وجزاك بالمثل أخي .. حياك الله .. أهلا بك .


----------



## ابن الاماجد (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراًَ​


----------



## المدني مهندس (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير 
والله يشافيك من كل داء ويقويك ويصبرك على كل حال


----------



## freemanghassan (24 نوفمبر 2012)

قمت بإعادة رفع الصور .. لما يحتويه الكتاب ..


----------



## m_sweedy (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل اعادة رفع الكتاب وتقسيمه الى عدة اجزاء حتى يسهل تنزيله لان فى كل مرة ابدا التحميل يتوقف بعد فترة صغيرة


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا واحسن أليك .
*​


----------



## المهندس الامين (25 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل اعادة رفع الكتاب وتقسيمه الى عدة اجزاء حتى يسهل تنزيله لان فى كل مرة ابدا التحميل يتوقف بعد فترة صغيرة


 بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع هذا رابط الكتاب على الميديافير من رفعي

SAFE.pdf


----------



## freemanghassan (25 نوفمبر 2012)

م مثنى العزاوي قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا واحسن أليك .
> *​




وجزاك الله بالمثل أخي .. حياك الله


----------



## freemanghassan (25 نوفمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل اعادة رفع الكتاب وتقسيمه الى عدة اجزاء حتى يسهل تنزيله لان فى كل مرة ابدا التحميل يتوقف بعد فترة صغيرة



أعتذر أخي عن التقصير في إعادة رفع الكتاب .. بالفعل التحميل من الفورشيرد ممل جدا .. لكن أيضا الرفع على الميديافاير صعب جدا ... لكن الحمد لله قام الأخ المهندس الأمين برفع الكتاب على الميديا فاير .. ألف شكر له 



المهندس الامين قال:


> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع هذا رابط الكتاب على الميديافير من رفعي
> 
> SAFE.pdf




جزاك الله كل خير .. يسلمو إيديك .. ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## Els3id Fathy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks to much


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قيثارة العرب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## m_sweedy (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر تم التحميل الحمد لله

شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## المهندس الامين (25 نوفمبر 2012)

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم انت السابق جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kazali016 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## freemanghassan (2 ديسمبر 2012)

قيثارة العرب قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


وإياكم .. حياكم الله 





m_sweedy قال:


> الف شكر تم التحميل الحمد لله
> الشكر لكم ..
> 
> 
> شكر لكم جميعا


أهلا وسهلا بكم




kazali016 قال:


> جزاك الله خير


وإياكم أخي .. حياك الله 




المهندس الامين قال:


> وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم انت السابق جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


آمين يا رب ..


----------



## bassem2005 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## ||refoo|| (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم فكتب المهندس عماد درويش قيمه جدا جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## المستميس (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي وارجو المزيد من سلاسل عماد درويش المتنوعة


----------



## هدايت الوندي (3 ديسمبر 2012)

وفقك الله لخير الامور و دمتم سالمين بعونه تعالى ..


----------



## doha_4all (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## kira967 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل ...
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي .. 
الله يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك ..​


----------



## brngls (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​:56:​


----------



## الورد الابيض (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng.noor78 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## freemanghassan (11 ديسمبر 2012)

bassem2005 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


وإياك أخي الكريم 



||refoo|| قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم فكتب المهندس عماد درويش قيمه جدا جزاه الله كل خير


وإياك أخي كل خير .. أهلا بك .. 



المستميس قال:


> شكرا اخي وارجو المزيد من سلاسل عماد درويش المتنوعة


أهلا بك أخي.. بالفعل سلاسل الأستاذ عماد درويش .. كثيرة ورائعة .. لكن حاليا لا أملك سوى تعليم الإيتابس والسيف والساب .. 



هدايت الوندي قال:


> وفقك الله لخير الامور و دمتم سالمين بعونه تعالى ..


سلمكم الله .. حياكم الله 



doha_4all قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


آمين يا رب .. أسعدني مرورك .. حياك الله 



kira967 قال:


> جاري التحميل ...
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا غالي ..
> الله يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك ..​


الله يسلمك أخي .. حياك الله 




brngls قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا​:56:​


وإياكم يا رب .. حياكم الله 



الورد الابيض قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير


وإياكم .. آمين يا رب 



eng.noor78 قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خير


الشكر لكم .. حياكم الله


----------



## samzzer6 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Hind Aldoory (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## osama adel dawoud (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ياعم انت فين من زمان .. اخيرا لاقيت كتاب شرح ساف .. ربنا يبارك فيك وينصر اخوانا ف سوريا ان شاء الله


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## freemanghassan (26 ديسمبر 2012)

samzzer6 قال:


> جزاك الله خير


وإياك .. جزاك الله كل خير




Hind Aldory قال:


> بارك الله بك


وبارك الله بكم .. آمين يا رب 




osama adel dawoud قال:


> ياعم انت فين من زمان .. اخيرا لاقيت كتاب شرح ساف .. ربنا يبارك فيك وينصر اخوانا ف سوريا ان شاء الله


آمين يا رب .. الحمد لله أنك وجدت طلبك ... حياك الله




hawkar1 قال:


> جزاك الله‌ خيرا


وجزاكم بالمثل وزيادة ...


----------



## jojolove (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا بش مهندس على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م.أبو حمزة الخطيب (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا، هل من الممكن وضع بعض النصائح من أجل إتقان البرنامج؟


----------



## freemanghassan (28 فبراير 2013)

jojolove قال:


> شكرا يا بش مهندس على هذا الجهد الرائع



أهلا بك .. 

حياك الله


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

روابط اخرى من رفعى 

SAFE

Zippyshare.com - SAFE.pdf​


----------



## freemanghassan (13 مايو 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> 
> روابط اخرى من رفعى
> 
> ...


يسلمو إيديك أخي .. ويعطيك ألف عافية 

لك كل التحية على هذا المجهود ... بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## Sarah.civil (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وندعو لك بالشفاء العاجل امييين


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا كتييييير
​


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (19 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Engineer86 (19 يوليو 2013)

freemanghassan قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...



الله يشفيك من كل مرض وانعم عليك بكل خير اتمناه لنفسي, جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (20 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (20 يوليو 2013)

اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين.. ​


----------



## هاني علي 26 (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## freemanghassan (20 يوليو 2013)

Sarah.civil قال:


> شكرا لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وندعو لك بالشفاء العاجل امييين



حياكم الله وأهلا بكم




زنوبيا 11 قال:


> شكرا كتييييير
> ​



على الرحب والسعة



حمدي شققي قال:


> بارك الله بك


وبارك فيكم الله .. آمين يا رب 



mdeekcoco1 قال:


> اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام .
> و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة
> المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين.. ​



آمين .. آمين .. آمين .. أثلجت قلبي بهذا الدعاء .. جزاك الله كل خير .. وألف شكر



هاني علي 26 قال:


> جزاك الله خير​



وإياكم أخي .. أهلا بك


----------



## وديع ابو هلال (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشافاك وعافاك


----------



## amm70 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كتاب مميز جدا وشكر لك


----------



## ايمن فرحات (15 ديسمبر 2013)

التحميل جيد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civil en.ali (15 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسماء الكون (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين على الروابط


----------



## القصيري73 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (14 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل 
و عجّل لك بالشفاء
و بارك لك بصحتك
و حبذا لو تتحفنا دوما بالمزيد من أمثال هذه المراجع المميزة


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (12 فبراير 2015)

Thank u


----------



## warky (17 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mnmysara (18 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ebdaa4eim (1 أغسطس 2015)

Thanksssssssssssssssss:75:


----------



## ezalarab89 (5 سبتمبر 2015)

ممكن تعلمني كيف ارسم الكمرات المقوسة في برنامج السيف


----------

